# Setup & Tuning DVD Update - Second Edition 2005



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Here is the skinny on the DVD  With the long weekend I was gone and did not work on the DVD at al :embarasse sorry. BUT, I have all of the setup shot and the tuning is over 1/2 done. I am going to try finish it tonight or Thursday. I know you will likw this one. I even have a little suprise for those of you who buy this one!! 

Last note, please do not PM me to get on a list. I have read all the PM's and know you want one, but I can not send you one until you buy it  SO, I will have a Buy Now link up next week! Stay tuned and ready.

I have a PSE Primos and Newberry B1 both Hybrid cams in the setup. Also I have a Mathews Apex a little in the setup. The tuning part is a load of info. This is the meat of the DVD. 

REMEMBER, please do not PM to be on a list. I will loose track and not be able to send you one untill you pay for the DVD.


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

LeEarl said:


> The tuning part is a load of info. This is the meat of the DVD. QUOTE]
> Bring on the meat! Serve it up!!! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

Do the people who bought the first one automatically get the second? I thought I remembered that we would get the second one for free. Just want to know, I would have no problem dropping $10.00 again for the second one. :teeth:


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

I bought the first one too. I also remember that about the people who bought the first one. Is that still the case. I would like to know too.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

*Sorry but no DVD in the near future*

I just picked up a big extra job for my home buisness and i do not have time to finish the DVD right now. SO, I am going to make it easy on everyone. I am going to post all the setup and tuning clips on my website for FREE. Yeap that is right for free. This way you will be able to still see all the info very soon and have it for free. I will make it in Windows Media player format and have it so you can download it if you want. I will start posting links tomorrow night with the setup and the tuning will follow.

I am very sorry, but i could not pass up this new client. I hope everyone understands and no one hates me  I will do my best to keep the clips down to a decent size, except the ones that need high quality to view.

I will also make a special clip for anyone that need more info and post it in my site.

Thanks,


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

LeEarl, you DA MAN!!! I like FREE!! :tongue: But I'd still like to buy a DVD when you get around to it. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up 

No one here will blame you for taking that new job. Ya gotta feed your family, afterall. And as I said before, I suspect your success in the field this season will be hindered by your lack of scouting, which I attribute to all the time you put into filming and editing for the DVD. That yearling doe you are destined to get won't go far in securing food for the table for a whole year, nor many points for the Tree Top Snypers  so ya gotta go after the dollars instead. Understood. Them's the breaks.  

I look forward to checking out your website. Thanks! :beer:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

No problems with the bucks here. They seem to always strole past me sometime during season  But yes, that does will be good - all 4 of them I will shoot  

I will still work on the DVD in my "spare" :cocktail: time, but with everything going on right now my work and sportsmen's show comes first right now.


----------



## ArcheryBowdocto (Jun 6, 2004)

*Family And Main Job Comes First!!!!*


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

OK guys, I am going to finish this DVD. I have been thinking about it and it is not your fault I have too much to do  SO, I have decided to loose a bunch of sleep and finish the DVD.

Just a little setback on time, but it will be done and will be a great DVD. As for those of you that got the first one, I was planning on sending the second one out for free, but I might have to change that a little. But if I do I will give you guys a $ break just to help cover the cost of making the disk, not my time.

Thanks an sorry for any confusion


----------



## Drog (Oct 30, 2004)

LeEarl said:


> OK guys, I am going to finish this DVD. I have been thinking about it and it is not your fault I have too much to do  SO, I have decided to loose a bunch of sleep and finish the DVD.
> 
> Just a little setback on time, but it will be done and will be a great DVD. As for those of you that got the first one, I was planning on sending the second one out for free, but I might have to change that a little. But if I do I will give you guys a $ break just to help cover the cost of making the disk, not my time.
> 
> Thanks an sorry for any confusion


I don't know about the rest of y'all but if the second is as good as the first, I'd pay full price. Take your time LeEarl, I'm in no big hurry.


----------



## MKD (Feb 8, 2003)

It might have been said but what is the cost of the DVD?

Thanks


----------



## BradClark (Feb 25, 2005)

*I agree!!!*



Drog said:


> I don't know about the rest of y'all but if the second is as good as the first, I'd pay full price. Take your time LeEarl, I'm in no big hurry.


I'm in total agreement! I'd gladly pay $10 or whatever it was for the second one.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Just tell me where to send the money and how much...


----------



## boxxer (Dec 12, 2003)

*cost?????????*

I got the first one and love it !!The cost i don't care just count me in 4 the 2nd one


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah!  :beer: Psyched to get the DVD. :tongue: :thumbs_up However, I am a bit concerned with your lack of sleep. Please tie yourself to the tree so that when you fall asleep in the stand you won't land with a thud.  I just know you're gonna sleep as that yearling doe passes by and then the Tree Top Snypers aren't even gonna get your 50 point contribution!


----------



## JMCFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

I bought the first one and love it! Will pay anything up to full price for the second one!

Any setup info on dropaway rests?


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeap, drop away rests are on there!!

Still working on the final cost, but it will be somewhere around $12 including shipping to anywhere.

Midlife Crisis, what is with you and that yearling doe?? Is that all you see in the woods  My 50 points will score quickly, by I am guessing that my doe will weigh more then some buck shot down south :wink:


----------



## ArcheryBowdocto (Jun 6, 2004)

*LeEarl* 

Are you still going to use Pay Pal or some other payment method for the DVD and What if we send you a check........Details please.

I received the First DVD and love it!


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

You have a PM! :smile: just kidding


----------



## fire306 (Dec 21, 2003)

LeEarl, did you have a buy it now link yet, I would like to sign up to buy a DVD, please let me know how.


----------



## Long Boy (Aug 26, 2003)

How do I get the first one?


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

Long Boy said:


> How do I get the first one?


You have to find someone willing to sell theirs  
Don't look at me I'm keepin' mine


----------



## Long Boy (Aug 26, 2003)

Got a first one now. Now put me down for the second.


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

I will take one let me know when they are ready.


----------



## nubbb (Apr 22, 2003)

*Count Me In*

LeEarl,

I enjoyed the first one. Count me in on the second one.

Nubbb


----------



## downunder (Jul 15, 2005)

I'd love to buy one if you are willing to send one overseas.


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## ROSEAUKAINE (May 11, 2003)

*Whenever you're finished I'm ready!*

Just please don't run out before I order!! You did a great job with the first one - can't wait for the second one - take your time.


----------



## WapatiChaser (Aug 2, 2005)

*Patience is a virtrue*

Just looking for an up-to-date update. :wink:


----------



## Bossmoss (Aug 25, 2005)

I would love to buy it. Were can I order one when avaible?


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

How do you order one and should I get the first one too???Is the first one still available? So many questions....


----------



## tiresmoke216 (Aug 30, 2004)

I gotta have this DVD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks


----------



## Stormstaff (Oct 4, 2004)

Any closer to being done?

If not, just let it be known that we are "trying" to wait patiently, :angel:


----------



## XX78Dad (Sep 13, 2004)

I NEED this too!!!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeap a little closer. I just finished 3 wedding DVDs and pictures and now I have pickup a new video job. Shooting a 1-2 hour DVD for a QDM video. I will keep working on the Tuning part and get it done. If anyone needs help right now I can post short clips on my website to melp everyeone our!! Just let me know.


----------



## lechwe (Jan 8, 2005)

LeEarl,

I have not seen the first one but from what everyone here is saying I would like to get them both when the second is ready. Do you still have the first one available?

Thanks

D


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

i have the first one and will like to get the second one as well. let me know when you want the money and how you want it. if paypal i pay you now and you can ship it when its done just drop me a line and give me the address you want it sent to.


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey, LeEarl,

Drop some hunting footage into those wedding DVDs. Brides love that stuff!!


----------



## Delawarebowhunt (Sep 8, 2005)

*Funny*

Now thats Funny!!!!!!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

But then I would loose out on my $450 payday. But it would be funny!! :tongue: The groom might like it though :teeth:


----------



## nubbb (Apr 22, 2003)

*LeEarl -What Gives?*

You have been promising this for a looooooooooooooooooooooonnnng time!


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

Now don't be gettin' on LeEarl's case. All he's got to show for his hunting efforts to date is that yearling doe. :sad: The Treetop Snypers have been disappointed with him and might even be talkin' about bootin' him from the team (I don't want to start rumors, but you know how some people talk when they're miffed about a teammate not living up to expectations). That would surely cause immense psychological damage, so LeEarl needs our understanding and sympathy.  It's clear he's not seeing any bucks, despite spending days at a time in the stand. Now that's gotta hurt for someone in Minnesota (if I recall correctly). And then there's work - gotta earn money to buy food since he can't get much from the woods. Its a vicious cycle of time-sucking needs. We need to be patient - besides, our bows should be reasonably tuned now and thus really don't need it until after hunting season ends.


----------



## Bent Arrow (Oct 1, 2002)

Any more on the tuning dvd?


----------



## Ephrata arch (Apr 2, 2005)

*1st one*

Does anyone want to sell the 1st tape? P.M me. thanks


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

wounder if he can make a copy of his first one for the people did not get it.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

huntfish25 said:


> wounder if he can make a copy of his first one for the people did not get it.


That would be nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I just had a harddrive crash on me. I am trying to get all the data retrieved this week. The video was ready for final cut and copy. And you know I did not have a backup copy of the footage. Shot the stuff strait into my computer to keep quality high  I finally had enough time to finish it and BAMMM CRASH. I thought it would never happen to me but it did. Lost over 160 gig of data right now. I just hope they can pull it all off the drive.

I will have an update soon and I promise the DVD will be done before the end of the year! That is ready to ship and everything. I have put it off too long and I know you all want it. I even have a few people that will help with copies and everything, so It should be a pretty quick turn around when I get the DATA stuff figured out.

Thanks for waiting :embara:


----------



## Bent Arrow (Oct 1, 2002)

Hope they can recover your files. Thanks for the update.


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

Is anyone selling the first dvd? pm me if you are, thanks.


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

Hard drive crash? - Been there, done that. Back in the early 1990s it cost my company $700 to get all my data restored. It was well worth the cost. I learned my lesson on their nickel - but come to think of it, I haven't backed up my critical files in about 6-9 months.....:embara: 

Looking forward to the DVD - a good stocking stuffer???


----------



## beAR (NL) (Jan 5, 2003)

*Tuning DVD*

Please let me know when the DVD is ready......i'm interested in buying one......if you don't mind sending a copy to the Netherlands !?!

Arthur


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

Glad to hear it LeEarl.

Can't wait to get one. :thumbs_up


----------



## el_vaquero (Nov 20, 2005)

*Tuning DVD*

When is the DVD going to be available and where can we purchase one?

Thanks...


----------



## newbirdhunter (Oct 11, 2005)

*Me too*

Yes, please let me know when it's available. If you've seen my posts, you know I need help bad. :teeth:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

The data recovery company was able to get most of my data off my hard drive that failed. So, I will get the data back next week, see what is missing and get the DVD out ASAP. I hope to have it done and ready before the end of the month.

Thanks for the questions!!


----------



## Bent Arrow (Oct 1, 2002)

Great news please keep us updated.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Do you take prepayments? 

Also can you still get the first one?
If someone has one for sale.....PM me.


----------



## mtrain (Jan 9, 2004)

*What's up*

I would like the DVD also. And a copy of the first one would be appreciated also.
David


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I will start a new thread next week with a link for ordering and all the info that will be on the DVD. All the filming is done and I am doing the final editing right now. I was able to get all the data off my crashed drive ($1050 later) so I am back up and running.

This year has been crazy! With hunting/shooting, kids activities, working 2 jobs, family time and computer problems time flys way too fast. But I like it  

Take care :teeth:


----------



## mtrain (Jan 9, 2004)

*Great*

Looking forward to it!:thumbs_up


----------



## TobaBow (Feb 19, 2005)

*Me to please, me to please!!!*

Hi LeEarl. I too would like a copy of your new DVD as well as your 1st DVD if possible. PM me to let me know if and when available.

Thanks,Dereck:beer: :canada:


----------



## philhughes (Jun 2, 2003)

Sign me up!
:thumbs_up 
P.


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

I would love to buy both the first video and the new one coming out as well...

Is the other thread up that he mentioned about buying info?


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

The first one was awesome, i can't wait for this one.


----------



## ido2 (Sep 14, 2005)

i've got to have it!!!!!!


----------



## WV-MTNEER (Aug 29, 2004)

Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrPenguin (May 6, 2005)

I can't wait :tongue:


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

just checkin' back in... 

Still want to buy the first DVD as well, plus this new one...


----------



## MrPenguin (May 6, 2005)

Is the second one going to be a lot different than the first one ? 
I dont have the first one but if there is a lot of stuff on the first one that is not on the second one then I would love to get the first one as well.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

The second one is a clone ofthe first with more info and better instruction on the tuning part. There is no need for the first one if you buy the second, but the second one is better then the first if you have the first. I will be offering the second DVD to those that bought the first one for a lesser $$. I wil have that up on the order page hopefully tomorrow.

Keep checking :teeth: It is close!!


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks, LeEarl! 

Sounds like I won't be needing the first, but I DEFINITELY want to buy that new one!!!


----------



## mtrain (Jan 9, 2004)

*?????*

where's the order page?


----------



## batangx (Aug 3, 2004)

*I'm ready to get mine!*

I just hope you don't run out by the time I get my order in.


----------



## horstie (Nov 19, 2005)

I'd like to get one as well


----------



## MrPenguin (May 6, 2005)

> I wil have that up on the order page hopefully tomorrow


will that be in the bow tuning section ?????
I would hate to miss this because I can't find the order page


----------



## JMCFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

Folks calm down....blank DVD's are much cheaper now....I am sure he will make as many as needed...

if not....I BOUGHT THE FIRST ONE SO PUT ME IN THE FRONT OF THE LINE:teeth:


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ordering*

will the link to buying the dvd be on the bow tuining forum or some where else?:thumbs_up


----------



## Rickochet (Dec 31, 2004)

*Daddy...*



batangx said:


> I just hope you don't run out by the time I get my order in.


Are we almost there yet????? :teeth:


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

where can you download the clips at or purchase them.


----------



## Texbama (Sep 18, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## JMCFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

TTT.....tick tick tick


----------



## MrPenguin (May 6, 2005)

...

We want Setup & Tuning DVD :cheer2:
We want Setup & Tuning DVD :cheer2:
We want Setup & Tuning DVD :cheer2:
We want Setup & Tuning DVD :cheer2:
We want Setup & Tuning DVD :cheer2:
We want Setup & Tuning DVD :cheer2:
We want Setup & Tuning DVD :cheer2:
We want Setup & Tuning DVD :cheer2:
We want Setup & Tuning DVD :cheer2:
We want Setup & Tuning DVD :cheer2:
We want Setup & Tuning DVD :cheer2:

:embara:


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

:bump2: :bump:


----------

